# Snuggle Sacks?



## openallhours27 (Aug 24, 2010)

Does anybody know of anywhere in the uk that sells snuggle sacks?

I know Chi Chi would love one, he tries to cover himself up wherever he sleeps.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

I think poppy would love one too, especially for our new hobby..... Camping


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2011)

It's been really cold this evening so I think I also need to find out about snuggle sacks for my boys. I've only seen them advertised in US - but surely someone makes them in UK?


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Have you checked ebay? Some sellers ship to various countries.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't know what shops you have in the UK, but thought I'd throw this in...

We found Gracie's snuggle sack in the CAT bedding department of a large chain store here.


----------



## openallhours27 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you ill check out ebay.


----------



## openallhours27 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey this shop has some nice bits. reasonable priced too

Snuggle sack pet carrier diva 40 long X 29 cm wide | eBay

Check out her snuggle tunnels too.


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Its frustrating isnt it the UK needs more pet stores!
I buy Pixie & Luna 'Cat' beds - the ones that have a hood covering over etc


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Ive bought Glyndwr a beautifull thick cream fleece 1 , it even opens right up via a zip into a blanket, he loves it, only £12. something from Pets at home, wasnt named as snuggle bag or anything though, i think i picked it up on the cat section, im sure if you describe it theyl know what you mean,


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

a fellow chi people member makes and sells them. I cant think of her name though  x


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

I want one as well, Tulula would love it she gets really cold, she did on our camping hols a few weeks ago.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2011)

glyndwr said:


> Ive bought Glyndwr a beautifull thick cream fleece 1 , it even opens right up via a zip into a blanket, he loves it, only £12. something from Pets at home, wasnt named as snuggle bag or anything though, i think i picked it up on the cat section, im sure if you describe it theyl know what you mean,


I will take a trip to Pets at home and take a look. Thanks for that.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I make them and sell them. I live in Florida, USA. I can ship overseas if you're interested.


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

I bought a few on ebay UK site, the seller I bought from used polar fleece fabric to make them, very nice cow print, paw print pattens too. Reasonable pricem and good size, mine love them. I think she is still making them. The shipping is always fast.

edit: just to add, B&M have got some "shoes / slippers" style bed in right now. I bought one just to try it out for my Chis and they all want to snuggle in. Costs £4.99, they are not really snuggle sack but they are like slippers if you are interested.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

*Princess* said:


> a fellow chi people member makes and sells them. I cant think of her name though  x


Yeah i got one from her as well, they are fab!
They are the kind you put a pillow inside.
Darlene is her name and username is Dazy Mae.
She has a cool website too with all the fabrics.
Here is an old thread of hers with her site.....
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-crafts/48499-snuggle-pockets.html
Edited to add it seems her site is down, but am sure you could contact her by PM.

I also got 2 from ebay as well from the US.
Mine love them!

Zooplus do a type of snuggle sack too, like this.....
Cuddle Bag Jungle: Bargain Prices at zooplus


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

:hello1:I make them and sell them. I live in Florida, USA. I can ship overseas if you're interested.:hello1:
I have pictures of some I've made in the Crafts area on this forum.


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi just had a look and theres a label on it says BUTTONS & BEAR its like lambs wool youl love it, with a small gold satin trim on top,


----------



## Clariana (Aug 15, 2011)

Here you are: Bed & Bath - Snuggle Sak Welsh Dragon - Designer Pets - Glitzy and Glamorous pet accessories for dogs and cats


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh wow glyndwr would love that especially with him being my welsh prince x


----------



## Clariana (Aug 15, 2011)

That's what I thought (hubby's Welsh!) but if you look around on the site there are other designs and they even make them to order...


----------



## Angelbaby (Jan 24, 2013)

this lady makes coats and beds and snuggle sacks and pretty reasonable, I have got a few coats from her very well made.Pawsitively Unique Designs by PawsitvelyUnique on Etsy


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Angelbaby said:


> this lady makes coats and beds and snuggle sacks and pretty reasonable, I have got a few coats from her very well made.Pawsitively Unique Designs by PawsitvelyUnique on Etsy


this was back in 2011  yay another old post comin back from the dead :lol: and a couple of the members here make snuggle sacks, includin me


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

The ones made by our members are adorable and really nice quality


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

ETA- woops just noticed this is an old thread - I just read the first post and didn't notice


----------

